# FTP: keine lese- und schreib-rechte?



## SandMan (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich kann ohne probleme zu dem ftp dienst conecten, jedoch zeigt mir filezilla an das ich weder lese- noch schreib-rechte habe?

Wurde alles nach dem Perfect Setup unter Debian lenny 64x installiert ?!?


----------



## beliar (31. Juli 2009)

Hi

das problem hatte ich auch, aber zur sicherheit

post mal die ausgabe von
(client1 bitte ersetzen durch den client der bei dir keine schreibrechte hat)

```
cd /var/www/clients/client1/
dir -l
```
bzw
 (client1 und web1 bitte ersetzen durch den client bzw web der bei dir keine schreibrechte hat)

```
cd /var/www/clients/client1/web1/
dir -l
```
weiters:
im ispconfig:
unter system --> serverkonfiguration --> <dein server> --> web
da ist in der 3. zeile von unten ein drop-down menü.
was ist dort ausgewählt (medium/high)?


----------



## SandMan (31. Juli 2009)

ich habe das Problem jetzt lösen können, ich hatte die Domain über einen reseller erstellt, ohne einen Kunden anzulegen !!! Jetzt habe ich aber mit dem reseller einen Kunden angelegt und die Domain dem Kunden zugeordnet und siehe da, ftp geht nun auch !!!

Tausend Dank an dich, als ich mir "cd /var/www/clients/client1/web1/" angeschaut habe ist mir das klar geworden


----------



## beliar (31. Juli 2009)

öhm

gern geschehen


----------



## SandMan (1. Aug. 2009)

mein ftp Problem ist wieder da, ohne das ich was verändert habe an ISPconfig oder sonst was, hier mal die Ausgabe von 

cd /var/www/clients/client1/
dir -l


```
total 4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 Aug  1 18:34 meine-webseite.de -> /var/www/clients/client8/web5/
drwx--x--x 6 root root 4096 Aug  1 18:34 web5
v231021242:/var/www/clients/client8#
```


----------



## SandMan (1. Aug. 2009)

also jetzt wird es mir etwas komisch, ich kann mich per ftp verbinden, sehe aber keine Ordner und filezilla meint ich hätte keine rechte, wenn ich aber manuell filezilla sage er soll in den ordner "web" gehen macht er das und ich kann uploaden...


----------



## Till (2. Aug. 2009)

Du darfst ja auch nur in den Ordner web etwas hochladen. Den anderen Ordner anzeigen sollte er aber trotzdem und Filezilla tut das auch auf meinem ispconfig 3 server. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja die aktuelle Beta installiert und nicht 3.0.1.3 wie in Deinem Post angegeben?


----------



## SandMan (2. Aug. 2009)

hm stimmt, es ist wirklich die beta..also ein bekannter bug?


----------



## Till (2. Aug. 2009)

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37734


----------



## AndréS (7. Aug. 2009)

Also ich habe leider das Selbe Problem 

Wenn ich mich mit dem FTP User anmelde (habe einen normalen Kunden erstellt und der darf mehrere Webseiten haben, bin ja nun mal ich ) und der auf den pfad 
	
	



```
/var/www/clients/client1/web1
```
 steht. Sehe ich nichts in Filezilla  

mache ich aber 
	
	



```
/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web
```
 sehe ich den inhalt. Kann auch alles löschen und neues anlegen. Also ganz wunderbar, aber die anderen sachen sehe ich nicht, *HEUL*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

AndréS


Habe doch glatt vergessen die Ausgabe anzugegeben:

```
server1:/var/www/clients/client1# dir -l
total 8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 2009-08-06 23:57 borderlineforum.de -> /var/www/clients/client1/web2/
drwx--x--x 6 root root 4096 2009-08-06 22:09 web1
drwx--x--x 6 root root 4096 2009-08-06 23:57 web2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 2009-08-06 22:09 webby24.de -> /var/www/clients/client1/web1/

server1:/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web# dir -l
total 20
drwxr-xr-x 2 web1 client1 4096 2009-08-06 22:09 error
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1 1406 2009-08-06 22:09 favicon.ico
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1 1915 2009-08-06 22:09 index.html
-rwxr-xr-- 1 web1 client1   34 2009-08-06 22:09 robots.txt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 2009-08-07 00:30 stats
```


----------



## beliar (7. Aug. 2009)

Zitat von AndréS:


> Also ich habe leider das Selbe Problem
> ...
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Andrés,

auch bei dir sieht man deutlich das außer root niemand lese bzw schreibrechet auf die ordner hat

der workaround wäre folgendes:


Zitat von beliar:


> Hi
> ...
> 
> im ispconfig:
> ...


das musst auf auf medium stellen,
habe jetzt nicht den gesammten thread nochmal gelesen gehe davon aus das es nicht beabsichtigt ist das die ftp-user keinen zugriff auf ihr web haben 
die bischer vorhandenen webseiten musst du mit chmod manuell les- und schreibbar machen


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2009)

> habe jetzt nicht den gesammten thread nochmal gelesen gehe davon aus das es nicht beabsichtigt ist das die ftp-user keinen zugriff auf ihr web haben


Das ist richtig. Es handelt sich ja hier auch um eine Beta Version, also eine Testversion und der Fehler wird bis zur Final behoben sein.



> die bischer vorhandenen webseiten musst du mit chmod manuell les- und schreibbar machen


es reicht auch aus nach dem umstelolen auf medium einfach was im web zu ändern, z.B. quota, dann werden die Rechte auch neu gesetzt.


----------



## AndréS (7. Aug. 2009)

Danke schön,

ich werde doch gleich mal das ändern. Und den CHMOD mit sicherheit für den User web1 oder?

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (7. Aug. 2009)

Oh okay. Habe ich überlesen. Geändert ist und nun ändere ich die quota mal.

Danke euch beiden.

AndréS


----------



## beliar (7. Aug. 2009)

wie till schon gesagt hat kannst du chmod sparen wenn du die security auf medium stellst und dann etwas änderst am webspace (quota etc).

das muss dann natürlich auf allen webspaces geschehen dessen ftp user keinen zugriff haben


----------



## AndréS (7. Aug. 2009)

Ja, wunderbar!!! DANKE!!!!! 

Es klappt


nun ist gerade das Problem da, dass wenn ich eine Seite aufrufe, ich den Fehler 500 bekomme 

ich habe phpmyadmin hochgeladen und müsste aufrufen www.webby24.de/phpmyadmin/setup ABER ich bekomme Error 500.

Was soll ich machen????

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (7. Aug. 2009)

Sorry,
habe Fehler gefunden. Lag am SuPHP. warum auch immer

Danke
AndréS


----------



## SandMan (7. Aug. 2009)

du benutzt ebenfalls die aktuelle Beta?

Wenn ja liegt es daran das du unter der Rubrik "System" im Webinterface auf 
Serverkonfiguration --> Web das Security Level auf Medium stellen musst! Eine andere Lösung gibt es zur Zeit soviel ich weis nicht! Es liegt an der BETA 

Nach dem du das Security Level auf medium umgestellt hast, musst du alles neu Anlegen, also Kunden, Webseite ect... um die restlichen Ordner zu sehen!

Bei mir war es genauso das ich nur manuell auf den Ordner "web" zugreifen konnte mit Security high 

Edit: ups zu spät gesehen das du den Fehler gefunden hast..


----------

